# Raising The House



## JonK (Nov 7, 2005)

Was a bit unsure as to whether I should post these in the PJ section but here they are anyway.

Symbolism behind the teepee: In native american folklore a teepee represents our mothers. The teepee poles are the rib cage. The earflaps are the out reaching arms. 
I came across these people setting up their teepee at the local Thunderbird House in downtown Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada. They kindly allowed me to photograph the process of re-erecting the teepee after they had lent it out for use in the filming of a movie. The teepees stay up all year and are used regularly for various ceremonies.
The poles are lashed together near the top before raising them and are spread out when raised.  Then a set of poles with the burlap cover wrapped around are raised and the burlap unfurled around the ribs and pegged with wooden pegs (see pic #6). The burlap is spiked to the ground to hold it tight.
1 -





2 -




3 -




4 -




5 -




6 -




7 -




8 -


----------



## elsaspet (Nov 7, 2005)

Oh, I love those Jon, and the story behind it as well.  Great job!  You've got some fantastic ones there.


----------



## Sheldon (Nov 7, 2005)

Great Series of images and wonderful story.  Thanks for sharing this with us Jon.


----------



## LizM (Nov 7, 2005)

Cool!  That last one really gets me for some reason.  Maybe its the half-shadow and the whole symbolism thing.

Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## woodsac (Nov 8, 2005)

These are good Jon. I really like some of the angles you used!


----------



## Mansi (Nov 8, 2005)

lovely series jon! some nice background info too.. thanks for that 
the last one is awesome.. work real well as a series.. thanks for sharing


----------



## JonK (Nov 9, 2005)

Thanks everyone  Hope I can get more for this section.


----------



## cbay (Nov 9, 2005)

Nice set of images. Good Work.


----------



## craig (Nov 10, 2005)

Excellent work!!!! You have an interesting and seldom seen story going here. The only thing is that art directors may have a hard time with only vertical images.


----------



## JonK (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks cbay and craig.


----------



## Mercury149 (Nov 13, 2005)

Awesome! Really good story behind the pictures and great pics! :thumbsup:


----------



## JonK (Nov 17, 2005)

Thanks.


----------

